# test wednesday



## lalaneedstopass (Nov 4, 2008)

well, thanks everybody for your help. i've signed up for my test tomorrow and with the help of my books and this forum hopefully i pass  thanks everybody!


----------



## MMiz (Nov 4, 2008)

Good luck!  Don't forget to get a good nights rest and have a good breakfast!


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Nov 4, 2008)

Good luck take your time you'll do fine.


----------



## Code 3 (Nov 4, 2008)

Best of luck and keep us posted on the results.


----------



## tydek07 (Nov 6, 2008)

Good Luck!  Let us know how you do 


*Whoops, you have done it already 

So how did you do?


----------



## jochi1543 (Nov 7, 2008)

How was it? I'm taking my provincial licensing exam (the equivalent of your NREMT) next weekend, ahhhhh.


----------



## lalaneedstopass (Nov 7, 2008)

*I PASSED!!!!*B)^_^


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## MMiz (Nov 8, 2008)

lalaneedstopass said:


> *I PASSED!!!!*B)^_^


Congrats!  What advice would you give to those taking the test?


----------



## lalaneedstopass (Nov 9, 2008)

MMiz said:


> Congrats!  What advice would you give to those taking the test?



study your arse off! lol i studied 1 month straight 8hrs a day at the library so i had no interruptions and it really took all the nervewracking feelings off me so when i went in to take the test i didnt even need to think really it was just me and the test as in before when it was me the test and omg omg omg im nervous. oh and just tell yourself over and over again i will pass i will pass


----------



## jochi1543 (Nov 9, 2008)

lalaneedstopass said:


> study your arse off! lol i studied 1 month straight 8hrs a day at the library so i had no interruptions and it really took all the nervewracking feelings off me so when i went in to take the test i didnt even need to think really it was just me and the test as in before when it was me the test and omg omg omg im nervous. oh and just tell yourself over and over again i will pass i will pass



OMG, are you serious? I was just going to review the medications and then practice the scenarios a few times...I figured I'd give myself 2 evenings for this, max.h34r: Hopefully, it'll be enough.:wacko:


----------



## lalaneedstopass (Nov 13, 2008)

jochi1543 said:


> OMG, are you serious? I was just going to review the medications and then practice the scenarios a few times...I figured I'd give myself 2 evenings for this, max.h34r: Hopefully, it'll be enough.:wacko:



well basically i studied a month straight because i was too nervous to fail again.. it was my 3rd time taking the test lol just make sure you got your abc's oxygen DOWN and protocols and youll be good


----------



## jochi1543 (Nov 16, 2008)

So I passed my practical with AB College of Paramedics, but don't get the results from the written exam for another 4-6 weeks, which sucks. *Our exams are public property, so we can discuss them anywhere, and I might as well share for others' benefit. *My practical scenario was a trauma. I had a female who fell 3 m (10 feet) from a balcony, landed headfirst on the pavement. Unresponsive on arrival. She ended up having a right occiput fracture, CSF draining from ear, a tib-fib, was incontinent of urine, blocked airway with only 4 breaths per min after opening, one pupil sluggish, and then she developed Cushing's triad after we had left the scene.

Lots of stuff, but management was pretty easy - manual C-spine immobilization first thing, insert OPA to open airway, BVM her with 15 L/min, manual immobilization of tib-fib fracture, C-collar, spineboard (almost forgot to say I was strapping her down to the stretcher afterwards, lol ), a non-occlusive sterile dressing for the CSF drainage from ear, rigid splint for tib-fib, and then, once my 2nd set of vitals indicated Cushing's triad, hyperoxygenating with BVM (1 breath every 3 secs), and repeat vitals every 5 mins.

I feel like the main catch there was the Cushing's, that's probably where people would most likely fail. My examiners really parked up and started nodding as soon as I said "I'm hyperoxygenating her..."


----------

